# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  सभी तरह के बी बी कोड

## Teach Guru

*क्या आप अपनी पोस्ट में निम्न प्रतीक लगा सकते है ??? वो भी कहीं से कॉपी पेस्ट किये बिना* 


☺ ☻ ♥ ♦ ♣ ♠ • ◘ ○ ◙ ♂ ♀ ♪ ♫ ☼ ► ◄ ↕ ‼ Â ¶ Â § ▬ ♥ ↑ ↓ → ← ∟ ↔ ▲ ▼

----------


## Teach Guru

*▓ क्या कोई जनता है ये प्रतीक कैसे टाइप किये जाते है... ▓*

----------


## SAAJANN

मित्र अच्छा सूत्र बनाया हे आपने जानकारी कि प्रतीक्षा हे

----------


## SAAJANN

मेने कुछ सूत्रों के नामो में भी ऐसे प्रतीक देखे है!
क्या ये उनमे लगाये जा सकते है

----------


## Teach Guru

*
इन कोड की सहायता से अपनी प्रविष्टि को अधिक रोचक बना सकते है....*

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने की बोर्ड से alt की दबाए रखे और उसके साथ निम्न कोड टाइप करे फिर देखे कमाल....
*

1. alt + 1 = ☺
   2. alt + 2 = ☻
   3. alt + 3 = ♥
   4. alt + 4 = ♦
   5. alt + 5 = ♣
   6. alt + 6 = ♠
   7. alt + 7 = â€¢
   8. alt + 8 = ◘
   9. alt + 9 = ○
  10. alt + 10 = ◙
  11. alt + 11 = ♂
  12. alt + 12 = ♀
  13. alt + 13 = ♪
  14. alt + 14 = ♫
  15. alt + 15 = ☼
  16. alt + 16 = ►
  17. alt + 17 = ◄
  18. alt + 18 = ↕
  19. alt + 19 = ‼
  20. alt + 20 = Â¶
  21. alt + 21 = Â§
  22. alt + 22 = ▬
  23. alt + 23 = ↨
  24. alt + 24 = ↑
  25. alt + 25 = ↓
  26. alt + 26 = →
  27. alt + 27 = ←
  28. alt + 28 = ∟
  29. alt + 29 = ↔
  30. alt + 30 = ▲
  31. alt + 31 = ▼

----------


## SAAJANN

.............................

----------


## SAAJANN

ये तो नही हुआ...........

----------


## Teach Guru

> ये तो नही हुआ...........



*क्यों नहीं हुआ आप alt की दबाए रखे फिर 1 या 2 दो दबाए फिर alt की को छोड़ दें फिर देखे मित्र....*

और हाँ ये नम्बर आप कीबोर्ड के साइड वाले न्यूमेरिक पेनल से दबाए...

----------


## SAAJANN

111ÄU......................

----------


## SAAJANN

alt + 2 = 
alt + 3 = 
इनको दबाने से ÄU लिखा आया हें
Q

----------


## SAAJANN

☺११११११११२२२२२२♥  अरे हां अब हो गया alt को छोडना पड़ता है शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## SAAJANN

> *क्यों नहीं हुआ आप alt की दबाए रखे फिर 1 या 2 दो दबाए फिर alt की को छोड़ दें फिर देखे मित्र....*
> 
> और हाँ ये नम्बर आप कीबोर्ड के साइड वाले न्यूमेरिक पेनल से दबाए...


सही कहा मित्र हो रहा है इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> सही कहा मित्र हो रहा है इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद



*जी भाई अल्ट को छोडना पड़ता है.....*

----------


## Teach Guru

*इसी तरह कुछ और भी कोड है जो जरुर अपनी प्रविष्टियों में लगाना चाहेंगे...
*

----------


## jeet6162

बहुत ही अच्छा ओर उपयोगी जानकारी देने वाला सुत्र है 
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

अच्छी उपयोगी जानकारी है
ऐसा शायद क्रैक्टर मैप के जरिये भी किया जा सकता है अगर ऐसा है तो कृपया इस पर भी थोडी रोशनी डालिये

----------


## Rajeev

मेरे में तो बहुत अच्छी तरह कार्य कर रही है।
धन्यवाद गुरु जी इस बेहद रोचक जानकारी हेतु।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *क्यों नहीं हुआ आप alt की दबाए रखे फिर 1 या 2 दो दबाए फिर alt की को छोड़ दें फिर देखे मित्र....*
> 
> और हाँ ये नम्बर आप कीबोर्ड के साइड वाले न्यूमेरिक पेनल से दबाए...


मेरे लेप्टोप मैं साइड वाले न्यूमेरिक पेनल नहीं है ।

----------


## nirsha

> *अपने की बोर्ड से alt की दबाए रखे और उसके साथ निम्न कोड टाइप करे फिर देखे कमाल....
> *
> 
> 1. alt + 1 = ☺
>    2. alt + 2 = ☻
>    3. alt + 3 = ♥
>    4. alt + 4 = ♦
>    5. alt + 5 = ♣
>    6. alt + 6 = ♠
> ...


ये तो बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र .............धन्यवाद

----------


## santosh143

बहुत ही अच्छा ओर उपयोगी जानकारी देने वाला सुत्र है
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

════════════════  ══░▒░═══════════  ══════ 
════════════▒▒▒▓  ██████████▓▒════  ══════ 
════════▒███████  ██▓▓▓▓██▓████▓══  ══════ 
══════▒███████▓█  ▓▓█▓█▓███▓▓▓███═  ══════ 
═════▓███▓██▓▓██  █▓██▓█▓▓▓███▓██▒  ══════ 
═════▓██▓███▓█▓█  ██████▓▓█████▓██  ══════ 
═════▒█████████▓  ▓███████████████  ══════ 
═════▒██████▓███  █▒▒▒▒▒██████████  ══════ 
═════▒███████▓█▓  ▒═════░▒▓█▓▓▒▒██  ══════ 
═════▒█████████▓  ▓░░▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▒██  ══════ 
═════▒██████████  █▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█  ══════ 
═════▒██████████  ▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓█  ══════ 
═════▒███████▓██  ▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓  ══════ 
═════▓█▒░░▓██▓█▓  ▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░▒█  ══════ 
═════▓█▒▒▒░▒███▒  ░▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒█▓████  ══════ 
═════██░▒██▒▒███  ▒░▓█████████████  ══════ 
═════▒█▒▒▒▓▒░▓█▓  ██████████▒▒████  ══════ 
══════▒█═░░▒▒▒█▒  ▒▒█▓██████░═████  ══════ 
═▒▓███▓██░░▒▒▒▒▒  ▒▒██████▓▒░░▒██▒  ══════ 
██████████▓█▒▒▒▒  ▒▒▒█▓▒▒▒▒░░░═░█═  ══════ 
█████████▓▓█▓▒▒▒  ▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒░▒█═  ══════ 
██████████▒▒▓▓▒▒  ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓██▓▒█═  ══════ 
▓▓█▓████▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒  ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓▓██  ══════ 
██▓▒██▒░░▒▓▒▒▒▓█  ▒▒▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▓██  ══════ 
█▓▒█▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  ▓▒▒▓▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒███  █═════ 
▓▓██░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒  ▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓██▓▓███  ██════ 
▓██▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▓▓██▓▒▒▒░▒░▒████  ▓██═══ 
▓▓█▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓  ██████▓▒▒▒▒█████  ▓██░══ 
█▓█▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▓████████▓▒████▓  █▓██══ 
▓██▒░▒░▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒  ▒▓▓████▓▒▒▒███▓▓  ▓▓▓█══ 
▒██░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒  ▒▓▓███▓▓▒▒██▓█▓█  ▒█▓██░ 
▒█▒═░░░░░▒▒░▒▒▒▒  ▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒██▓▓▒█▒  █▓▒▒▓█ 
▒█▓░░░░░░░▒▒░▒▒▒  ░░░░▒▒░░██▒▓▒▓▒▒  ▓▒▒▒▒█ 
▒▒█▒═░░░░░░░░░░░  ░░░▒░═▒█▒▒▓▒▓█▓▓  ▒▒▒▒▒▓ 
█▒█▒═░░░░░░░░░░░  ░░▒═░██▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▒  ▒▒▒▓▒▓ 
▓▓▒█░░░░░░░░░░░░  ░░═▒█▒▒██▓▒▒▓▒▒▒  ▒▓▓▓▒▓ 
▓█▒█▒═░░░░░░░░▒░  ░═▒█▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▒▒  ▓▓▓▒▓▓ 
▓█▓▒▒═░░░░░▒░▒░░  ═▒█▒▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒█▓▒  ▓▓▒▓▓▒ 
▓▓█▓▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒  ░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██  ▒▒▓▓█▓ 
▓▓▓▓█▒═░░░░▒▒▒▒═  ▓▓▓▓▓▒▓███▒▓█▒▒▓  ▓▒▒▒▒▒ 
▓▓▒▓█▓═░░▒▒░▒▒═░  █▓▓▓▓▓████▒▓▓██▓  ██▓▓▓▓ 
▓▒▒▓▒█░░▒▒░▒░═▒█  ███████▓███▓▓▓▓▓  ▓▓████ 
▓█▓▓▓█▓═▒░▒░░███  ██████████▓█████  ██████

----------


## Teach Guru

_(█)
_______██████
_____ ████████
___███████████
___ (░░░░░░░)░░░)
___(░(░█░░█░)░░░)
__ (░░(░░●░░░)░░░)
__ (░░░░◡░░)░░░░)
_██(░░░░░░░░░░)██
_███(░░░░░░░░░)███
████ ██(░░░)██ ████
████ █████████ ███
████ ████░████ ███
(░░)_ ▓▓▓▓▌▓▐▓▓▓_(░░)
(██) ███████████ (██)
_____█████░█████_▓▓▓\
_____█████-,█████▓▓▓▓▓)
_____█████-,█████▓▓▓▓▓)
___(░░░░░░)(░░░░░) ▓▓▓▓)
______(███)_(███)▓▓▓▓▓▓)
____ (████)_(████)▓▓▓▓▓)

----------


## Teach Guru

────────────────  ───░███░
────────────────  ──░█░░░█░
────────────────  ─░█░░░░░█░
────────────────  ░█░░░░░█░
──────────░░░───  █░░░░░░█░
─────────░███░──  █░░░░░█░
───────░██░░░██░  ░░░░░█░
──────░█░░█░░░░█  ░░░░░█░
────░██░░█░░░░░░  ░░░░█░
───░█░░░█░░░░░░░  █░░░█░
──░█░░░░█░░░░░░░  █░░░█░
──░█░░░░░█░░░░░░  ░█░░░█░
──░█░░█░░░█░░░░░  ░░█░░█░
─░█░░░█░░░░██░░░  ░░█░░█░
─░█░░░░█░░░░░██░  ░█░░░█░
─░█░█░░░█░░░░░░█  █░░░░█░
░█░░░█░░░██░░░░░  ░░░░░█░
░█░░░░█░░░░█████  ░░░░█░
░█░░░░░█░░░░░░░█  ░░░░█░
░█░█░░░░██░░░░█░  ░░░█░
─░█░█░░░░░████░░  ░██░
─░█░░█░░░░░░░█░░  █░█░
──░█░░██░░░██░░█  ░░█░
───░██░░███░░██░  ░░█░
────░██░░░███░░░  ░░░█░
──────░███░░░░░░  ░░░█░
──────░█░░░░░░░░  ░░░█░
──────░█░░░░░░░░  ░░░█░
──────░█░░░░░░░░  ░░░░█░
──────░█░░░░░░░░  ░░░░█░
████──░█░████░░░  ░░░░█░
█──█──████──████  ░░░░█░
█──█──█──█──█──█  ██████
█──█──████──█──█  ─────█
█──█──█──█────██  ─██──█
█──████──█──█──█  ─────█
█─────█──█──█──█  ─█████
███████──████──█  ─────█
──────████──████  █████

----------


## rajsun

सूत्र को जारी रखो मित्र ...........................

----------


## rajsun

> ════════════════  ══░▒░═══════════  ══════ 
> ════════════▒▒▒▓  ██████████▓▒════  ══════ 
> ════════▒███████  ██▓▓▓▓██▓████▓══  ══════ 
> ══════▒███████▓█  ▓▓█▓█▓███▓▓▓███═  ══════ 
> ═════▓███▓██▓▓██  █▓██▓█▓▓▓███▓██▒  ══════ 
> ═════▓██▓███▓█▓█  ██████▓▓█████▓██  ══════ 
> ═════▒█████████▓  ▓███████████████  ══════ 
> ═════▒██████▓███  █▒▒▒▒▒██████████  ══════ 
> ═════▒███████▓█▓  ▒═════░▒▓█▓▓▒▒██  ══════ 
> ...




ये कैसे किया दोस्त ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## wanimale

मेरे में भी, शुक्रिया, teq गुरुओं का

----------


## Teach Guru

सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद ..

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

nice .......................

----------


## dkj

♦ ☺↨▬♦♣♠•◘○♀-♪-§♥2♥2♦▐♫Ä

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

☺☻!♦♣♠•◘○    doing

----------


## RAM2205

*सूत्र अच्छा, लाभप्रद एवं महत्वपूर्ण है।  धन्यवाद*

----------

